# what works for me!



## 16240

Hi everyone, I have long followed this board but only recently have I posted. For the last three months I have been taking Klonopin .5mg 2x's a day. The first week this med made me very tired but since it has worked wonders. What a relief not to feel the urgency and have accidents. I was diagnosed in 97 and have tried practically every anti-depressant on the market. I know the knock on the benzos and I know everything about addiction potential to dependency and I have finally agreed to have a life and take my med. I also have xanax but use it only as needed-probably 2x's a month when heavilly stressed. The only other advice I have is to find a good MD-I know it's hard because they don't have all the answers when it comes to IBS-and to always be trutfull especially when taking addictive meds.


----------

